

Ask HN: Is there a company logo web service? - cwisecarver

Is there a web service that can look up a company logo by SEC CIK number, ticker symbol or some other unique ID?<p>ex: GET http://log.os/{{CIK_NUM}}/100/100 returns a 100x100 px logo for company matching {{CIK_NUM}}<p>If not, am I the only one interested in having one?
======
latch
INAL and I don't want to piss on a good idea, but the first thing that came to
my mind is that company logos are trademarked and that you might be opening an
unexpected ball of hurt for yourself.

~~~
maxbrown
IANAL either, but...

While a company's logo may be under trademark or simply copyright protection,
you still have a legal "Fair Use" right to use the logo for the purpose of
identifying or describing the company.

Most often, this is what logos are used for on a site. For example, "As Seen
On... TC, CNN, blah blah blah". They obviously cannot be used to mislead
someone into thinking the company is tied to or endorses your site.

Here's an article about it: <http://smallbusiness.chron.com/fair-use-
logos-2152.html>

~~~
esw
Yeah, I think it's a fine line. For example, the Washington Post wrote an
article about my last company. We included a link to the article on our media
page (where we listed every mention in the press), along with a tiny WaPo
logo. Several months later I received an email requesting some unreasonable
sum (~$4k, IIRC) to continue use of the logo.

------
revorad
Interesting idea. You could probably use the google image search api -
<http://code.google.com/apis/imagesearch/>

